
Autonomous cars won't make rides cheaper - elmar
https://www.thestreet.com/amp/story/14148822/1/autonomous-cars-could-replace-6-2m-professional-drivers-by-2030-but-won-t-make-rides-cheaper.html
======
vannevar
_We expect car sales to hold up well relative to the number of cars on the
road owing to the significantly faster (by 3.5X) replacement rate of shared vs
private cars, " noted Goldman Sachs. "This difference in velocity is due to
the higher utilization of shared (23k annual miles) vs. private cars (5.9k)._

But that single shared car presumably will replace several private cars, as
more and more people give up car ownership for ride-sharing. It's hard to see
how that's a positive development for carmakers, as they sell fewer and fewer
vehicles that are driven more and more. In the long run, once the ridesharing
balance stabilizes I'm sure they'll be fine, but in the short term, a
significant sales decline seems inevitable.

------
Dylan16807
It's not exactly news that autonomous cars are expensive right now. Saying
"there will be a band of time where they remain not-cheaper, even with
multiple users" is pretty obvious. But the tech is going to continue to get
cheaper after that.

